# IE: Anker und Iframe



## SBG_Meschede (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

folgendes Problem: Ich habe einen Iframe "head", in dem ich schlagzeilenartig die Themen, die im 2. Iframe "Inhalt" erscheinen, anreiße. Die Themen die in diesem 2. IFrame dargestellt werden liegen alle in einer Datei und wurden von mir mit diesen Schlagzeilen per Anker verlinkt.

Im Internet Explorer nun funktioniert das nicht einwandfrei. Wenn ich mich bereits auf der Seite aktuell.html befinde (die Site mit dem eigentlichen Inhalt), bringt es nichts oben im Header auf die Links zu klicken, der IE springt dann nicht automatisch zum richtigen Thema. Bin ich auf einer anderen Seite in meinem Iframe, z.B. Kontakt.html, funktioniert es. Ebenso funktioniert es (da aber komplett) mit dem Firefox.

Aus dem Header spreche ich die Anker folgendermaßen an:

```
<a href="aktuell.html#Eins" target="inhalt">Thema Eins</a>
```

und der Anker in der aktuell.html sieht so aus:

```
<a name="Eins"></a>
```

Was kann ich tun? Oder was mache ich falsch?

Ich hoffe mal, dass ich mein Problem verständlich dargelegt habe. Ansonsten bitte nachfragen. Danke schön!


----------



## onkele (31. Juli 2006)

Hallo SBG_Meschede,

wenn ich so sponatn, ohne es ausprobiert zu haben, nicht fehl liege, sollte es genügen, wenn Du innerhalb des Ankers in der aktuell.html noch einen Inhalt einbaust - und sei es nur ein geschütztes Leerzeichen:

```
<a name="Eins">&nbsp;</a>
```
Ich hoff' mal, damit geholfen zu haben.

Ergänzender Tipp: Um eventuelle Fehlerquellen von vorneherein zu vermeiden, würde ich auch versuchen, Ankerbzeichnungen und dergleichen grundsätzlich in Kleinbuchstaben zu schreiben - ist mir selbst schon passiert, dass ich mich da vertippt hatte und dann mitunter lang suchte, bis ich´s fand.

Schönen Gruß!


----------



## SBG_Meschede (1. August 2006)

Hallo,

erstmal danke für deinen Tipp. Leider konnte ich damit den Fehler nicht beheben. Wenn also noch jemand eine Idee hat woran es liegen könnte, bitte melden.


----------



## tobee (1. August 2006)

Vllt. hilft dir der Thread im Wer Weiss Was Forum weiter.


----------

